# "Bushwhacker?" fire ant bait???



## Sawdust7 (Aug 29, 2013)

*"Bushwhacker®" fire ant bait???*

I know somebody here has got to know the inside poop on "*Bushwhacker**®*" fire ant bait. From what I've researched so far it sounds like a David and Golliath situation to me. Big business forces out the little guy because the little guys product was the "real deal". I did read the USDA report on it and it was one of three that contained the proper ingredients to effectively wipe out fire ants but not effect the good ants which help to slow the spread of fire ants. I have found one source that has it for sale for $2,500 but it seems the manufacturer is out of business. The label states that 350#s will treat 110 acres. That's a pretty good coverage I would think. Any further knowledge of this stuff???


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just out of curiousity...found this on Google in about 1.2 seconds:

http://killmdead.successfast.net/files_custom/5648_531.pdf

Its just boric acid...something used for ages as a pesticide.

My guess the inert ingredients is a bit of sugar to attract the fire ants to bring it back to the nest, and some stuff to keep moisture from caking it up.


----------



## Sawdust7 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm sorry for the late response Dalmatian90, everything that could break around this old place decided to do so all at the same time. I found that site you posted and it seems to be the only site advertising it. Evidently the stuff is no longer in manufacture unless it's in some other country and not available here. My reason of curiosity is because I became the proud owner of a 350# drum of it that was included in an auction lot I won. It's not granular like the Amdro is. It's more of a redish lightly moist powder. It's packed tight but breaks right up when you dig into it. I haven't decided whether to use it to treat my pastures or to try to sell it. I was hoping to find out if anybody here has first hand knowledge of it's effectiveness. Evidently it's not well known.


----------

